# transformador para sumar potencia o adaptar impedancia



## emilionova (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola escribo este tema porque no he visto nunca nada parecido por más que he buscado, la idea es poner varios canales de un amplificador a un sólo altavoz, me explico:
Supongamos que tenemos 2 amplificadores comerciales  cualquiera de 2 canales y 150w por canal.
Si ponemos uno de estos  amplificadores en puente, los dos canales de éste, obtendría la suma de la potencia de los dos canales (supongo que con algunas perdidas) 300 vatios. 
Supongamos también que tengo un altavoz de 600 vatios de una bobina (si fuesen dos bobinas estaría solucionado el problema, un ampli en puente a cada bobina) y digamos que ese altavoz es de 4 ohm.
De ahí he sacado está feliz idea:
He realizado un transformador a lo bestia con 3 bobinas, 2 primarias y una secundaria,  pero con las mismas vueltas cada bobina  para no variar la tensión en salida. Supuestamente la intensidad del secundario sería la suma de los dos primarios, por lo que la bobina la realice con dos hilos en paralelo del mismo diámetro que el que utilice para los primarios.
Cuando sólo conectaba un primario sonaba más o menos a la potencia que debería sin transformador y cuando conectaba el otro secundario sonaba más pero no llegaba al doble.
¿Alguien sabe porqué?  Yo creo que es porque se desfasa la corriente ¿no?
Ah, como no lo calcule bien se calienta bastante, que también puede ser por un deficiente en el núcleo magnético que era muy pequeño.
¿Sería buena solución para sumar la potencia de los dos amplificadores?
No hay que decir que el número de espiras de los dos devanados primarios y el secundario son el mismo, esto es evidente si no variaría la tensión en el segundo devanado.
¿Esto también funcionaría como adaptador de impedancia?
PD. Disculpad si hay algún post que hable de esto; ruego que me lo digan.


----------



## camarohero (Jun 10, 2011)

tal vez no suena al doble de potencia porque un transformador puede transferir un máximo de energía en watts, normalmente dado por el tamaño del núcleo

pero en verdad te funciono como sumador de senales ?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 10, 2011)

El poner equipos en paralelo no es nada nuevo, se hace desde el tiempo de las valvulas, hay muchas teéncias para ello que no estan escritos en ningún libro, pero se hacia perfectamete. Lamento decirte que la pólvora ya esta inventada


----------



## jkogg (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola me imaagino que una forma seria usar dos transformadores, losprimarios de cada transformador a su respectivo amplificador, y luego los secundarios en serie y en fase conectados a las bocinas, bueno yo me imagino para aislar lo mas posible los dos amplificadores...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

camarohero dijo:


> tal vez no suena al doble de potencia porque un transformador puede transferir un máximo de energía en watts, normalmente dado por el tamaño del núcleo
> 
> pero en verdad te funciono como sumador de senales ?



¿? 

¿que te hace pensar en que el nucleo es el responsable del limite de la potencia a transferir entre un devanado y otro?....


----------



## camarohero (Jun 11, 2011)

tal vez esta tabla me hizo pensar eso
es tan simple como ver que dos transformadores diferentes pueden entregar el mismo voltaje pero el mas grande entregara mas corriente, y por lo tanto mas Watts


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2011)

jkogg dijo:


> Hola me imaagino que una forma seria usar dos transformadores, losprimarios de cada transformador a su respectivo amplificador, y luego los secundarios en serie y en fase conectados a las bocinas, bueno yo me imagino para aislar lo mas posible los dos amplificadores...


Esa es una de las formas, por alli puede aparecer gente que diga que no, es su opinión, y es entendible cuando este tipo se hacian eran algo común para la gente que trabajaba en propalación, estas personas no habian ni siquiera nacido, nunca lo vieron por lo tanto su opinión no se ajusta a la realidad
Casualmente un forista en otro hilo comento haber visto hacer eso , poner varios equipos en paralelo para alcanzar la potencia necesaria por haberse dañado el equipo principal....

Como todas las cosas hay secretos que no estan escritos en los libros, y ese conocimiento se pasaba de boca en boca, al desaparecer la técnica, tambien se fue ese conocimiento


----------



## emilionova (Jun 11, 2011)

jkogg dijo:


> Hola me imaagino que una forma seria usar dos transformadores, losprimarios de cada transformador a su respectivo amplificador, y luego los secundarios en serie y en fase conectados a las bocinas, bueno yo me imagino para aislar lo mas posible los dos amplificadores...



suponiendo que los dos secundarios de esos transformadores se pongan en serie daria el doble de tension y la mitad de intensida la potencia seria sumada preo al doble de potencia lo cual quiere decir que adios bobina del altavoz. posiblemente si los transformadores son de reduccion 50:1 creo que si funcionaria pero segun he estado investigando es por el nucle que se satura como dijo camarohero, lo boy a probar aumentando el nucleo al doble, tambien es cierto que en los amplis de valbulas se hacia esto y tambien en los primeros de transistores pero yo creo que era para adaptar inpedancias y no para sumar potencia ¿me equiboco?. ya se que la polvoraesta inventa jejejeje pero esto no esta muy investigado si no venderian este tipo de transformadores en tiendas, aonque quizas sea porque no da buen rendimiento. un saludo

a se me olvidaba ¿influlle la frecuencia? el calculo lo realice con una media que hice de 20 a 20000 hz que es la que se utiliza en los calculos. cuando estudie electriciad y calculabamos transformadores de red este factor era inportante ¿que opina algien que entienda de calculos de transformadores?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2011)

Error.... el parlante tiene que poder soportar la potencia de la suma de los amplificadores

En un equipo con una fuente de 12V tenes una determinada tensión de excursión, en otro de 24V de aliemtación tenes el doble de excursión y el parlante se daña?
Te equivocas se hacia para sumar potencia no ha leido todo más arriba lo explico que eso era común

Ahora de donde sacas que poniendo dos parlantes en serie la corriente sera la mitad?

La corriente sera la misma, como la potencia seria el cuadruple, en los valvulares habia la ventaja que tienen salidas para varias impedancias, entonces se ponia el parlante de 8ohm conectados en las salidas de 4ohms y la potencia era el doble


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 11, 2011)

> No hay que decir que el número de espiras de los dos devanados primarios  y el secundario son el mismo, esto es evidente si no variaría la  tensión en el segundo devanado.


Suponiendo que la carga sea la misma tal como lo hiciste, siempre vas a obtener la misma tensión de salida estén conectados los 2 amplificadores o uno solo. Por ende la potencia va a ser la misma. Para que la potencia sea el doble, necesitás aumentar el número de vueltas del secundario. Sabiendo que la potencia aumenta con respecto a la tensión al ² tenés que hacer la inversa y la relación de vueltas daría que el secundario debe ser √2 mayor que el primario.
Amén de eso, tenés que ver la sección mínima del núcleo y la cantidad de vueltas óptima para eso.

Críticas y malos tratos dirigirse al Rey que atiende esa sección


----------



## jkogg (Jun 11, 2011)

Bueno  mi razonamiento es : que si los secundarios son ambos de 4ohm, al estar en serie se sumarian y asi podria conectarse un parlante de 8, y la corriente seria la misma ya que las fuentes de corriente en serie no se suman o sea que no podra suministrar mas corriente que la que pueda entregar el secundario de menor capacidad, y las fuentes de voltaje si se suman, por lo tanto, si los dos transformadores fueran iguales y los amplificadores de potencias similares, en la bocina existiria el doble de voltaje, con la misma corriente, entonces tendriamos  el doble de potencia, ademas de mayor aislamiento entre los amplificadores...


----------



## emilionova (Jun 13, 2011)

entoces si realmente no pasa na al doblar la tenson estaria resuelto. lo de que se quemaba la bobina lodecia porque una vez encendi una bombilla de 100w y 230v con un amplificador de 200 w entoces de hay la ide de que si doblamos la tension se podria quemar¿porque sucedio esto si se supone que como max son 8 o 9 v en la salida de audio? puede surjir el problema de que existe el doble de perdidas en dos transformadores que en uno


----------



## jkogg (Jun 13, 2011)

Bueno  supones mal, ya que el voltaje de salida, dependera de la impedancia de la bocina y de la potencia del amplificador, recurda la ley de ohm. 
Y si si hay perdidas en los transformadores, como en cualquier acoplamiento, como dicen "no hay comida gratis", alguna cuota hay que pagar para acoplar los 2 o 3 amplificadores, ya seria cuestion de averiguar el costo/beneficio de esto y recomendar la mejor opcion


----------

